# My 05-06 Skiing Photos



## rbtree (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's a link to what I've shot so far. It is in slide show format, so, as I add to it, I'll bump the thread, as it will update.

http://photobucket.com/albums/c78/r...bluepersuasion1.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=5


----------



## Darin (Dec 8, 2005)

Those are some fantasic pictures. They look professional.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 8, 2005)

Darin said:


> Those are some fantasic pictures. They look professional.



Thanks, Darin....Those are just with my 8 mp mini digi cam..but yes, I've shot ski photography seriously for close to 30 years.


----------



## Darin (Dec 8, 2005)

I can tell. Real good imagry.


----------



## bikepilot (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks awsome


----------



## Caledonian (Dec 20, 2005)

To quote a rather well known gentleman, and one of his songs...

Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow  

I am skiing daft.

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

John.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 20, 2005)

All I can say is WOW! I think I'm livin in the wrong part of the country.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow RB, nice shots. Have you ever skied Blue Mountain in Canada?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2005)

Great pictures Roger.
Have you ever thought of doing a jump and topping a tree at the same time with a 357? If not, get with it!
Enquiring minds need to know.
John


----------



## Rotax Robert (Dec 22, 2005)

Cool pics Roger, ??? What does the BC stand for when pics are from crystal mountain just up the hill from me?

Rotax


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

Rotax Robert said:


> Cool pics Roger, ??? What does the BC stand for when pics are from crystal mountain just up the hill from me?
> 
> Rotax


 You're right Robert, lil Roger Ramjet seems to be spinnin' an awful lot of yarns these daze. 
John


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 22, 2005)

Pretty good pictures for 1/16 scale models and chirstmas tree flocking sprayed on plastic hills and trees.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 23, 2005)

Rotax Robert said:


> Cool pics Roger, ??? What does the BC stand for when pics are from crystal mountain just up the hill from me?
> 
> Rotax



bc =back country. But, unlike bc or "out of bounds" beyond the area boundary at most resorts, this is patrolled bc where avalanche control is also done. Most of Crystal's and Alpental's bc requires some hiking, from a couple minutes of traversing to 20 minute boot packs. 

Here's some pics I shot with my digi cam of my 1997 calendar

1: Taos Ski Valley
2: Crystal Mt bc, 30 inches of 5% water content fluff, 5 degrees F. This shot also made a cover, and Dave's wife about bit my ear off, "Roger, how come you didn't get me on the cover!!??" See, Janice was 1980 US Woman of the Year mogul skier, and is a major ripper. Anyhow, in that same publication, and from the same ski run, Janice scored the pic for a full page ad.
3: Dean and Rene dropping 35 feet off a 20 foot monster cornice in the Mt Baker bc, overlooking the 6000 foot north face of Mt Shuksan, the most phoographed peak in the US of Eh...

Damm it, cool down will ya, weather gods...the freaking rain is washing away all our snow. I'd go to Whistler for XMAS as they got a couple feet of snow and missed most of the rain, but it is supposed to pour there tonite thru Sunday morning as well.....AARRGGHHH


----------



## rbtree (Dec 23, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> You're right Robert, lil Roger Ramjet seems to be spinnin' an awful lot of yarns these daze.
> John



Ain't it da truth! Just wait till I fire up the piped 5100.....somebody besides Semenizer and Foiles needs a swelled head...


----------



## rbtree (Dec 23, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great pictures Roger.
> Have you ever thought of doing a jump and topping a tree at the same time with a 357? If not, get with it!
> Enquiring minds need to know.
> John



Nah...that's what sharp edges are for!! and a machete in each hand....haieeee


----------



## rbtree (Dec 5, 2006)

06-07 ski and scenery:

From Whistler/Blackcomb Nov 25


















From Alpental, Wa. last Sat and Sunday:


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 5, 2006)

RB your as nutty as Andy ..Man thats not for me...


Very nice pictures..



.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 5, 2006)

More ski and tree pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

link to photobucket site with last year's ski shots and this year's tree work:
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c78/rbtree/


----------



## KMB (Dec 6, 2006)

RB, after seeing your pictures, I need to move back home - north and west from here. I haven’t skied in almost 4 years and I miss it a lot, but my priorities have changed. In my 15 years of skiing, I’ve never skied as deep or as steep as what you’ve shown. I never had friends who wanted to hike to non-lift accessed areas (inbounds), and I didn’t feel safe going by myself. So I would go off by myself to find chutes and steeps that were lift accessed and take a few runs there. Someday I hope to get a chance to ski the back country, but I don’t know if I have the ability/experience for some of the real deep stuff. Hats off to you for the awesome skiing you find.  Looks like you have a bunch of years experience skiing that steep and deep stuff. I have a 3 day trip planned to Keystone in Colorado in February 2007. The guys I’m going with are from down south here who have skied a handful of times, so I might have to sneek off for a run or two – hopefully it’ll be like riding a bike…

Kevin


----------



## rbtree (Dec 1, 2010)

Shameless bump here....but Alpental is opening Friday..with some 20 inches of new in the last 24 hours....bringing their base to about 50 inches....the area is very steep and rocky...and needs more snow to open than any other place.

And now we'll have way more snow on the trees. I have to go back up to the pass to finish a triple trunked hemlock that failed in some 90 mile/hr winds recently..leaned into a couple grand fir, and right over the cabin roof and deck. We have them limbed and rigged with a Hobbs, plus another lines..have to bring up the GRCS to set rigging in anothe tree off to the side, so we can drift line each 60-70 trunk into the clear..as we cut each off at the base.


----------



## Darin (Dec 1, 2010)

No shame in bringing back those great pictures.


----------

